# QG15DE Timing chain replacement



## kenito (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi there!

I'm one of those unlucky Almera owners who got a engine with stretched Timing chain.
I'm trying to find a kit on ebay, but I can't seem to understand what type to pick for my car, it's a 2000 Almera.


----------

